# income



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

another question a friend who is thinking about moving over to spain has asked me about the nie and told him that the rules have now changed and told him he now needs to show some kind of income to support himself and his wife and of course he as asked how much income does he need now i cant answer that so can you point him in the right direction thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> another question a friend who is thinking about moving over to spain has asked me about the nie and told him that the rules have now changed and told him he now needs to show some kind of income to support himself and his wife and of course he as asked how much income does he need now i cant answer that so can you point him in the right direction thanks


if he gets a state pension that would be fine

if he isn't - there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer, but one poster here only needed to show a bank balance of 5000€ as a single person


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

no hes not old enough for a pension i think he is looking to rent his house for some kind of income


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isn't it around 12k euros for a couple? Plus proof of medical insurance?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't it around 12k euros for a couple? Plus proof of medical insurance?


something like that I think - I haven't yet heard a definitive answer from anyone - but gracegaldo had to show a bank balance of 5000€ when she was doing hers


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I think this is one of those situations where because the law is so new they really is no definitive answer. Like everything in Spain it probably varies from one autonomous region to another and of course on the mood of the person who is inspecting the paperwork 

The best thing to do in a situation like this for the sake of paying a small fee is to contact a Gestoria in the area that your friend intends to live and to find the exact situation. Everything that I have heard says that you need to be able to demonstrate a certain amount of savings. Medical insurance is definitely essential if you are not of state pension age, I am not sure if without savings but approvable regular income that would suffice. My query would be that if the only income is the rental property in the UK then you may have a difficult time to prove that income is enough to support you on paying for a property, household bills, food, medical insurance and so on comfortably enough in Spain to sustain yourselves.

It is a bit crazy really because as an outsider you could never claim a single penny in state benefits in Spain anyway I'm not 100% sure why this law has come into force – even myself having paid in as a self-employed person long time and still not entitled to benefit should I wish to claim because they only introduced a law allowing self-employed contributions to count about a year ago and it had to be a minimum of two or three years of contributions which I have made that only the last year's worth count!

When you think about it logically we do really live in a strange country don't we!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I think this is one of those situations where because the law is so new they really is no definitive answer. Like everything in Spain it probably varies from one autonomous region to another and of course on the mood of the person who is inspecting the paperwork
> 
> The best thing to do in a situation like this for the sake of paying a small fee is to contact a Gestoria in the area that your friend intends to live and to find the exact situation. Everything that I have heard says that you need to be able to demonstrate a certain amount of savings. Medical insurance is definitely essential if you are not of state pension age, I am not sure if without savings but approvable regular income that would suffice. My query would be that if the only income is the rental property in the UK then you may have a difficult time to prove that income is enough to support you on paying for a property, household bills, food, medical insurance and so on comfortably enough in Spain to sustain yourselves.
> 
> ...


one gestor here is charging 60€ pp - so a family of 4 it's 240€ - & you have to go yourself anyway!!

& that's for the NIE - she tells them they have to get a NIE first & then 'later' register as resident - so doublebubble 

I can't see how 5K per person or even 12K for couple is enough - but that's what the poster was asked for

one point - if you have recently been paying NI in the UK (or other EU country with the same agreement) you should qualify for S1 forms - these provide you with state healthcare (paid by the UK) for up to2 years, so in those circumstances health ins. wouldn't be required


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> no hes not old enough for a pension i think he is looking to rent his house for some kind of income


 I think regardless of what the amount needs to be, he needs to work out how much he'll have and whether its enough to live on before he makes the step

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> no hes not old enough for a pension i think he is looking to rent his house for some kind of income


As you've no doubt gathered by now, you don't need to show proof of anything to get an NIE. It's applying for the residencia that is the issue.

However, from your comment above, is he hoping to buy the property as a holiday home and rent it out for the rest of the time? or perhaps you're talking about renting out his UK property for income?


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

he says that he has seen on line nie for 165 euros each is this true he asks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rangitoto said:


> he says that he has seen on line nie for 165 euros each is this true he asks


It can't be - the NIE is simple to get. 

If, however, he means the residencia then this is still a bit steep.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> It can't be - the NIE is simple to get.
> 
> If, however, he means the residencia then this is still a bit steep.


 I did see a couple of years ago companies advertising NIE numbers online. I believe they do this through some kind of local lawyer or gestor acting under a power of attorney but as others have said this is a simple process and I would never consider paying anybody anywhere near that money to help me obtain this number.

Anybody can obtain one of these numbers – this is just a fiscal reference number to allow you to pay tax. It does not grant you the right to live in the country and I remember when I got mine I first applied for this number and then issued went to register as a resident. All busy, times have changed now and when I became resident it was simply a case of showing that I lived here but now things are a lot more difficult. Nevertheless, whether you are resident or not it is perfectly possible an extremely simple to obtain an NIE number – remember this is for the purpose of taxes and even nonresidents have to pay taxes in certain circumstances – for example if they purchase a holiday home or they have some income in Spain.

Do not confuse this number with residency because they are two completely separate things.


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

says its nie direct will check if out does seem steep


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Watch out for scams.. There are lots out there on the internet for NIE, Residencia, International Driving Permits (they usually advertise Licences - which is incorrect), etc.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

OK, down here, at least three weeks ago, they still haven't implemented anything so to get an NIE you just go apply. BUT that might have changed. I asked a Spanish gestor how much and she said it is €5K and has got people NIE with that proved amount and also people without proving any income or healthcare. However, she did state that the E111 card will still be acceptable for 2 years healthcare down here, after that you may have to take out private healthcare or pay into the system (such as autonomo). But that is here and I have no doubt it will be different elsewhere. It seems to me that the Andalucian authorities want to tap into the NI system in UK where they can although if they are doing that it must be illegal. The €5K mentioned was an annual income and not an amount in the bank although that would clearly help. I've seen on other threads comments about residencia NIE's now expiring after (I think) 5 years. This, according to the Spanish gestor is simply not true. But this is Spain and it might become true. We have our NIE and residencia and do everything properly but it is becoming a serious issue for folk trying to move here.


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Should not to have to pay for an NIE. Why dont you punt your questions to the British Consulate or Foreign Office they will probably have a contact or the answer


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

having one of my confused moments.

If one moves to Spain... as we are... has money in the bank which we will have, some income. 2 years cover from UK and then private cover, Stays past the 180 days you have to apply for residency.

So what happens if you apply they refuse you residency.

Do you have to leave?? If you are refused what does that mean.

sorry please take a deep breath before you answer and be gentle!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cambio said:


> having one of my confused moments.
> 
> If one moves to Spain... as we are... has money in the bank which we will have, some income. 2 years cover from UK and then private cover, Stays past the 180 days you have to apply for residency.
> 
> ...


Not quite right - if you stay more than 90 days you have to take up residency - 180 days is you become a tax resident.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Not quite right - if you stay more than 90 days you have to take up residency - 180 days is you become a tax resident.


Ok being a tax resident after 180 days Not an issue for us happy to pay taxes.. but confused about the residency bit.

Can you be tax resident without being taking up residency - if you are refused residency then can you stay and continue to live

Ohh confused and I thought I had it sussed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> Ok being a tax resident after 180 days Not an issue for us happy to pay taxes.. but confused about the residency bit.
> 
> Can you be tax resident without being taking up residency - if you are refused residency then can you stay and continue to live
> 
> Ohh confused and I thought I had it sussed


 No, you have to be a resident to stay for more than 90 days. However if you stay more than 6 months/183 days, then you have to pay tax. So I guess if you only stay 179 days, you'll still be taxed in the UK - or wherever your "home" is!!??? Its complicated isnt it and I'm sure there are loopholes and exceptions and I'm possibly wrong???. When we lived in Spain, my husband was never a resident as he commuted. He was "a tourist" and visited us in Spain. I was the resident!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> No, you have to be a resident to stay for more than 90 days. However if you stay more than 6 months/183 days, then you have to pay tax. So I guess if you only stay 179 days, you'll still be taxed in the UK - or wherever your "home" is!!??? Its complicated isnt it and I'm sure there are loopholes and exceptions and I'm possibly wrong???. When we lived in Spain, my husband was never a resident as he commuted. He was "a tourist" and visited us in Spain. I was the resident!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Ok get that bit, I am just confused about the applying for residency bit with proof of income, money in the bank and health cover.

If you apply for residency after the 90 days, can they say NO and send you back from whence you came? Or is it a case of. you do not qualify for residency and therefore until they agree you are, you are not entitled to the benefits of a resident IE schools etc. But still pay tax etc after 180 days. Gosh wish I had not "popped" in this evening!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> Ok get that bit, I am just confused about the applying for residency bit with proof of income, money in the bank and health cover.
> 
> If you apply for residency after the 90 days, can they say NO and send you back from whence you came? Or is it a case of. you do not qualify for residency and therefore until they agree you are, you are not entitled to the benefits of a resident IE schools etc. But still pay tax etc after 180 days. Gosh wish I had not "popped" in this evening!


 hhmmm I wish I hadnt, I'm getting a headache lol!!! Technically, if you are here for more than 90 days, then its "illegal" if you're not a resident - so you'd be an illegal immigrant and therefore your taxes wont be traced to Spain - that said, if you have health problems, a bank account, drive and insure a car, and need a permanent NIE number - then you're stuffed as they say!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not try the Briitish Embassy
http://ukinspain.fco.gov.uk/en/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not trry the British Embassy - they usually have good info:
The British Embassy in Spain


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> hhmmm I wish I hadnt, I'm getting a headache lol!!! Technically, if you are here for more than 90 days, then its "illegal" if you're not a resident - so you'd be an illegal immigrant and therefore your taxes wont be traced to Spain - that said, if you have health problems, a bank account, drive and insure a car, and need a permanent NIE number - then you're stuffed as they say!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


gottcha

So on that basis.... residency is the first thing to get sorted on arrival then. No point in buying a house etc if they dont like the cut of my Jib LOL thanks Jo.. take a paracetamol!!!!!!!!!!!

every now and then I get a panic about it all LOL you would ever guess


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> gottcha
> 
> So on that basis.... residency is the first thing to get sorted on arrival then. No point in buying a house etc if they dont like the cut of my Jib LOL thanks Jo.. take a paracetamol!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> every now and then I get a panic about it all LOL you would ever guess


 From all you've said, I dont think you'll have any problems. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jojo said:


> From all you've said, I dont think you'll have any problems.
> 
> Jo xxx


neither do I but please be prepared to offer 1:1 counselling when I next have a panic attack!!!!!!!!!!!! Only 10 months to go LOL

Soon be christmas!


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

If it's any help, I'm in Andalucia and going through this process. I've had questions to ask - and they've largely been answered on this forum. 
Much of the following was demanded by my shipping agents in Madrid as I'm bringing in goods from Sri Lanka; I guess that although stage 2 isn't essential for anyone else, it must help.
I had to get the N.I.E first. After filling in the form at the comisario, I was sent over the road to a bank to pay €16. I returned a week later to collect the N.I.E which says that it (the certificate) is valid for 3 months. Everyone (other than anyone in authority!) assures me that the number will be valid permanently so I don't need to worry about renewing it.
I then used a local gestor who charged me the princely sum of €20 to fill in the form for the Hacienda *and take it there in person* for me. I got a printout of a web page a day later.
Finally so far, I went up into the hills to be registered at my 'local' town hall for the empadroniamento. Despite what everyone says will be the case in all ayuntamientos, no one there spoke English (my Spanish is improving in leaps and bounds!). I should have gone back 24 hours later for the physical certificate, but because of the rains it was a week before I could collect this.
I still have the residencia to get. I've read an official statement that the annual income required is in the region of €12,000. I also need medical insurance; one company quoted on this forum, ASSSA, has an online quote facility and their quote for basic insurance - perfectly adequate I felt, from what it covers - was €83 per month for me (age 62).
I have contacted DWP about healthcare, but haven't had a reply yet. I'm also in a different position from many others as I've had a number of years out of the UK before coming here, so NI payments aren't up to date.
I hope this helps as being an up-to-date description of the process and costs I've incurred so far.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As far as UK NI is concerned, you can buy years (up to 6) for which you have insufficient for them to count as pension, but whether this would apply for qualifying for an S2 I don't know. Ask!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rangitoto said:


> says its nie direct will check if out does seem steep


it's a private company - nothing to do with Spain

he can get a NIE very easily once he is here - but it's the residence certificate he needs if he's living here - that costs a bit over 10€ iirc & he can do it himself

he would also be issued with a NIE at the same time - & he has to attend the foreigners office to register, so what would be the point of an online NIE which might not even be genuine?

even if he used a gestor it wouldn't cost anything like that


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

why is everything so flipping complicated............LOL we are not even their yet..think I may need to up the medication


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

If you apply for residency & are refused you cannot be thrown out as it is illegal under EU rules.
Spain , along with Greece , is one of the few EU countries to require people to register. the offence is 'failing to apply for registration' for which you can be fined . Not for not registering. Applying to be registered & failing complies with the requirement. 
You can apply for a certificate of registration in the UK if you want & the requirements are the same. The UK does not insist on it as " what is the point of all that work to tell people that they don't comply & we can't ask them to leave anyway ? " A spokesman said .


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Spain , along with Greece , is one of the few EU countries to require people to register. .


Plus Italy,France . Not sure about Germany. IIRC Spain is one of the last countries to introduce the decade old EU rule.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

NickZ said:


> Plus Italy,France . Not sure about Germany. IIRC Spain is one of the last countries to introduce the decade old EU rule.


Plus the Czech Republic along with the other former socialist bloc states. The income requirements are also much stricter in these countries.

Why has the UK not introduced a similar requirement I wonder? I would have thought this essential especially in view of the fact that as from January 1st Bulgaria and Romania will be able to export its citizens to the UK where it seems from press reports they will be immediately entitled to a full range of benefits...

Cue howls of 'racist' 'xenophobe' and so on amd so forth....
Although many black and Asian Britons are against further EU immigration...
Being 'internationalist' must be a complicated state of mind these days....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

rangitoto said:


> he says that he has seen on line nie for 165 euros each is this true he asks


Anyone who pays that is a mug. It's a scam. Mine cost 10 euros and even that is against EU law, I believe.
You are required to present yourself in person and unless your case is extremely complicated you do not need the services of a gestor.
I'm not sure why anyone is surprised that most officials speak no English. I doubt that many officials of the DWP, DVLA and so on are fluent in Spanish, German, Dutch, Russian. We're in SPAIN, aren't we?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not sure why anyone is surprised that most officials speak no English. I doubt that many officials of the DWP, DVLA and so on are fluent in Spanish, German, Dutch, Russian. We're in SPAIN, aren't we?


:clap2: completely agree Mary. Incidentally I got my NIE when I first came to Spain and spoke almost no Spanish and you are right I think something like this really is something that anybody can do. The information is plentiful on the process and the forms are extremely straightforward with various websites explaining exactly what to put in what box. Applying for the number is simply no more than paying the fee and then waiting in line to hand the papers to the official. In my case I had to return two weeks later to collect it but maybe things have changed now – either way even if you don't speak any Spanish you should be able to apply for this number with relative ease


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The income requirements are also much stricter in these countries.
> 
> 
> .


The EU rule that Spain,France and Italy are using limits the income requirements to something like the level you receive government aid. In other words you need enough income to not receive any social assistance. 

Now in Italy if you don't register and are an EU citizen nobody will care. But you'll be treated like any other second home owner. That means a long list of higher fees/taxes. The inability to register a car. Or sign up for the health service. OTOH for true second home owners the only real drawback are the higher fees and taxes.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Why has the UK not introduced a similar requirement I wonder? I would have thought this essential especially in view of the fact that as from January 1st Bulgaria and Romania will be able to export its citizens to the UK where it seems from press reports they will be immediately entitled to a full range of benefits...
> 
> Cue howls of 'racist' 'xenophobe' and so on amd so forth....
> Although many black and Asian Britons are against further EU immigration...
> Being 'internationalist' must be a complicated state of mind these days....


What is the point ? You cannot throw them out even if they cannot meet the requirements. 
If you cannot meet the requirements & stay in the country & carry on a normal life etc; after 5 consecutive years you have automatic permanent residence under EU rules , regardless of never having registered .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It all provides employment for the funcionarios, so in your own little way you are helping to keep down the unemployment in those countries. Be thankful that you are being given the opportunity to do your bit!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> after 5 consecutive years you have automatic permanent residence under EU rules , regardless of never having registered .


Are you sure of this? I thought the EU rule was after five years the temporary residence was converted into permanent. Not that you could stay on resident for five years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> Are you sure of this? I thought the EU rule was after five years the temporary residence was converted into permanent. Not that you could stay on resident for five years.


you're both right

EU citizens can stay here without registering - but as in Italy they pay extra tax, & can't do lots of things (education, heakthcare etc., ) without that resident registration cert.

but after 5 years you can claim permanent residency automatically - the issue though, would be proving that you actually _had _been resident for those 5 years.....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but after 5 years you can claim permanent residency automatically - the issue though, would be proving that you actually _had _been resident for those 5 years.....


But the question is that five years of being resident ? Or just five years no matter what?

I thought the five year rule basically converted the type of residence you get initially. Meaning you no longer have to prove income or health care. But for the first five years you would have to comply with the rules.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I got my green "residency" paper in 2010 (after the new rules were introduced) with no question asked about income or health care.

The fact that I had my old tarjeta de residencía whcih had been valid for the previous 5 years seemed to be enough.

Although the new green form doesn't contain the word "permanente", neither does it have an expiry date, so I understand it to be permanent.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

A word of advice to those that still have the Tarjeta de Residencia:

KEEP IT !

When paying for goods with a credit card, many shops won't accept a drivers license as ID, so not wanting to carry my passport around with me I still use my Tarjeta de Residencia as ID.

A few times I have been asked why it is out of date, and a truthful explanation is not usually accepted! So now I am quite good at "slight of hand" so that I can take it from my wallet and show it to the cashier with my finger conveniently obscuring the expiry date!

When I got my green paper they asked me to return the Tarjeta, but I told them that as it was expired I had destroyed it....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> A word of advice to those that still have the Tarjeta de Residencia:
> 
> KEEP IT !
> 
> ...


I think you will find that the Spanish driver's licence is a legal means of identification - I just can't find the relevant piece of legislastioon that says so, but when I do...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I think you will find that the Spanish driver's licence is a legal means of identification - I just can't find the relevant piece of legislastioon that says so, but when I do...


Quite so.

Two of the largest establishments where I have had this problem (Hipercor and Ikea) have openly admitted that legally the drivers licence is valid. 
But they then go on to state that the documents that they accept according to internal policies are DNIs or Passports, nothing else.
They are, in the end, entitled to sell their goods to whover thay choose, we, as customers cannot oblige them to sell us what they offer if we can't comply with their sales policies.

Luckily, with the advent of chip and PIN cards, less establishments request photo IDs, but some still do.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Quite by chance, a friend showed me his new residencia 'card' recently (the green laminated one).

Firstly, it had his photo on !! and secondly, it did NOT state that it could not be used as ID (unlike the old A4 sheet). 

I am assuming, therefore, that this is now a formal and legal piece of ID.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I got my green "residency" paper in 2010 (after the new rules were introduced) with no question asked about income or health care.
> 
> The fact that I had my old tarjeta de residencía whcih had been valid for the previous 5 years seemed to be enough.
> 
> Although the new green form doesn't contain the word "permanente", neither does it have an expiry date, so I understand it to be permanent.


ah - but until earlier this year you didn't have to prove income or healthcare provision........................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> What is the point ? You cannot throw them out even if they cannot meet the requirements.
> If you cannot meet the requirements & stay in the country & carry on a normal life etc; after 5 consecutive years you have automatic permanent residence under EU rules , regardless of never having registered .


Sorry, Gus, but I don't understand what you mean by 'What is the point?'

My point is that the people of the UK were never consulted as to whether they wished to see the country changed in so many ways by this sudden and huge wave of immigration from Eastern Europe.

Middle-class Britain has benefitted hugely from the availability of Polish plumbers, Slovakian nannies and so on and these cheaper workers rarely live in Hampstead, Greenwich or the more salubrious and expensive parts of towns and cities. Those who do reside there rarely find it hard to get a doctor's appointment or social housing for their children.

It's time that wanting a limit to immigration and racism are seen as nothing like the same. If not having an open-door policy for immigrants is racist, then 99% of the world's countries are 'racist', including oh-so pc Canada.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Just FYI - I got my green floppy laminated 'residencia' this October from Valencia city and there is NO expiry on it. I clarified with the guy at the police station and he firmly said that the residency once obtained is indefinite and NOT temporary. I got here in August, am on the payroll of a UK company but live and pay tax now in Spain and had to prove private healthcare and monthly transfers coming into my non-resident account in Spain.

Maybe this is just a Valencia thing - but they seemed quite clued up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samthemainman said:


> Just FYI - I got my green floppy laminated 'residencia' this October from Valencia city and there is NO expiry on it. I clarified with the guy at the police station and he firmly said that the residency once obtained is indefinite and NOT temporary. I got here in August, am on the payroll of a UK company but live and pay tax now in Spain and had to prove private healthcare and monthly transfers coming into my non-resident account in Spain.
> 
> Maybe this is just a Valencia thing - but they seemed quite clued up.


mine doesn't say 'permanente' on it & neither does it have an expiry date

I've had it rather longer than you though & didn't have to prove anything

did you tick 'permanente' or 'temporal', if you can remember..

I ticked 'permanente'


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes I ticked Permanente and on my card it just says 'Residente comunitario en España desde xx/xx/xx which was when i registered.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

samthemainman said:


> Just FYI - I got my green floppy laminated 'residencia' this October from Valencia city and there is NO expiry on it. I clarified with the guy at the police station and he firmly said that the residency once obtained is indefinite and NOT temporary. I got here in August, am on the payroll of a UK company but live and pay tax now in Spain and had to prove private healthcare and monthly transfers coming into my non-resident account in Spain.
> 
> Maybe this is just a Valencia thing - but they seemed quite clued up.




You'de be a lot better off changing your bank account to a resident one. In fact, I was told that you have to by law once you become a resident otherwise they will stop the account until you do.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> You'd be a lot better off changing your bank account to a resident one. In fact, I was told that you have to by law once you become a resident otherwise they will stop the account until you do.


Absolutely - but the point is you can't have a resident's bank account until you have residency! I.e. I had to use a non-resident account to show the money coming in to the country to prove my income before I could get my green flimsy card to get my account changed.


----------

